# Can it still turn positive?



## Beatrice (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm 2 weeks post ET and just done a test - negative. Rang hospital who asked about pain and bleeding - I've had neither- they sounded surprised. I've got tender boobs but don't know if thats with the meds. I'm on Gestone inj alternate days and progesterone 2mg three times a day. They've advised me to wait until Sunday and test again.
I feel really down now. Both other failures have involved cramp and bleeding on the 7th and 9th days post ET. I was hopeful this time as I haven't had any pain or bleeding. Can it turn positive? If it's still going to be negative why haven't I started with pain & bleeding?
Can anyone help?


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

beatrice,
keep your chin up and fingers crossed hun, you never know.
they say the only false pg test u can get is a negative so hang in there and good luck for sunday, keep me posted.
all the best petra
xxxxxxxx


----------

